# Want to build a mud park!



## crwBrute7504x4I

Ok so I have been throwing this idea around in my head for a long time and have decided that I will give it a go. I want to build up an awesome off road park that appeals to everyone from mud to sport quads and even dirt bikes. I have a really good idea of what would bring people in but would like to get ideas from the ones that will be coming to ride. The park will be 1500 to 2500 acres with cabins, camping, and tent areas. Also will have a wash bay with general bath house. Will have a few coin bays with pressure washers and soap brushes. I also want to have atv and truck racing tracks and mud bogs. Any input will be greatly appreciated!


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Only suggestion I have up front is, hope you have some investors. Or won the lottery. Or just have a bunch of cash saved up somewhere. B/c all that is going to be expensive.


----------



## 02KODIAK400

you will have to do like our local park does 
the first time you come you sign a long list or do's and don't and saying they are not responsible for your life but after the first visit they just finger print and it pulls up all your info like name and all that stuff


----------



## chopermech

Bulldozer, excavator, utility hookup, and loads of limestone for a parking lot.


----------



## Polaris425

02KODIAK400 said:


> you will have to do like our local park does
> the first time you come you sign a long list or do's and don't and saying they are not responsible for your life but after the first visit they just finger print and it pulls up all your info like name and all that stuff


You realize how EXPENSIVE that equipment and software would be?


----------



## duckincrazy92

if you got the cash i say go for it. as long as you keep the trails rideable and keep it changing people will come back and i think you will make money after you get up and established. if you get the right setup you can have concerts and other event and you will have good turnouts.


----------



## 02KODIAK400

^^^^ im sure its expensive but it beats getting sued


----------



## brutepower95

If you got the cash do it itd be awesome all if need is a backhoe and a small dozer then a bunch of waivers other than that let people build some trails and clear some hill that's what we always do anyway


----------



## Polaris425

02KODIAK400 said:


> ^^^^ im sure its expensive but it beats getting sued


That's why you make them sign one every time they come in. Paper is cheap. I wasnt against waivers, just saying buying electronic finger printing equipment would bankrupt him his first year.


----------



## jdavid1

The only way it would be profitable is if you already own the land. I looked into it not too long ago. Since I didn't have the land it would have been hard to make any money out of it.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I like the idea of the fingerprinting but it would be something added later. I really don't want to get a bunch of investors but I may have to at least in the beginning. Also there would be a small maint crew working through the week keeping up trails and creating new challenges. It will be set up for a band to play and will try to have a few big blowouts each year even thinking of Halloween, New Years, and Fourth of July gatherings. 


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckincrazy92

you would have great tun outs in the warmer weather and im sure you would still have descent turn outs in the cold


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I think my main aspect of the park will be family fun. I want to create an atmosphere where you can bring your kids and not worry about them seeing things they don't need to


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutepower95

If you make a park ill move down there and run maint. On it and build new trails and mud pits and stuff


----------



## duckincrazy92

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> I think my main aspect of the park will be family fun. I want to create an atmosphere where you can bring your kids and not worry about them seeing things they don't need to
> 
> 
> . Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what most people look for. Like around here busco beach is a pretty family friendly place. There is some drinking but nothing really to crazy. And back in June they had colt ford come and do a concert and according to their website they had over 10000 people there. And that's the kind of weekends you make your money.


----------



## sloboy

"If you build it they will come"


----------



## parkerexpress

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> I think my main aspect of the park will be family fun. I want to create an atmosphere where you can bring your kids and not worry about them seeing things they don't need to
> 
> 
> . Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And add in a camp ground that is separate from any road or trail. I like to sleep where my kids wont get run over. Many parks I been too have to much riding real close to camping. Liking the idea! Kids and I camp and ride all the time.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Mississippi is a pretty central place for a lot of riders! i say if u keep the price not too high and maintained and keep it interesting, people will come ....i, myself, will try it out since its in my home state!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

It's going to take a while to get together but I'm dead set on doing this thanks for all the input my ole lady and I have been jotting down ideas and trying to get an idea of the price, it won't be cheap and I may not make much in the beginning but I spoke to a few owners and from what they tell me once you get past the first year it gets easy. Keep everything coming y'all are helping a lot 


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

and if u need some help just holler, if im free i could make a weekend trip to help a lil!


----------



## Polaris425

One thing to remember is that based on your location, you're going to have a lot of competition. CCC is really popular, as well as Red Creek, and they are established and a lot of people who are traveling are going to go there b/c that's what they know. You should be able to bring in lot's of local traffic at first, but it will take them getting the word out that it's worth the drive, for people to pass up others and come there.


----------



## jdavid1

CCC is already closed for the year. They are only open for 5 months, and from what I understand they have a lot of legal issues with neighbors. They also closed canal road down a few weeks ago.


----------



## duckincrazy92

And people always like to try something new and have options.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I have been doing my research and I have found that most good parks actually get local riding groups to come in to help build trails since they have a good idea what people want anyway. So I will keep everyone posted and once I get the land I will have a mimb day where anyone who can make it can come out and help build trails and make mud holes. Just keep in mind this isn't going to happen over night so don't give up on me lol.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sloboy

CCC is not open all year long. They have already closed. You from Foxworth? I live in SilverCreek and would be glad to help you get it going!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Yeah I moved to Foxworth about three months ago but I'm not too sure about building the park here it won't be far from here though


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sloboy

HOLLA at me I'll help ya.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

same with me too ...im in the petal area which is about half an hour or a lil more from Sloboy! Ill be glad to help also! Copiah don't stay open that much as red creek is on the other side of town so to speak ....i think you will do great at first and time will tell after that! Just keep trails maintained, showers, wash bays, and snacks/drinks/ice and you will get my business!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I'm actually thinking of like a general store near the front along with concession stand with someone bbqing the camping areas and cabins will be well away from the riding areas to keep down noise for people sleeping and to keep atvs from running over tents lol. I've even thought about putting a few rest stops out in the park that would keep drinks and ice and maybe even snacks but just don't know if that would be a good idea.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutepower95

You got a lot of great ideas with such a big park the consession areas would be nice aslong as you're not too ridiculously overpriced you should leave a part not messed with and let people do it themselves its always fun to go places no one else has been


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

my buddies grandpa owns a bulldozer and backho so i might can have access to that if u need one!


----------



## Musclemckeester

You've got some awesome ideas going about the park. 

I think a concession area up front would be enough IMO. I never carry my wallet on me when I ride, so even if there was stuff along the trail, I'd never have money to buy anything. haha

The pressure washer bays is an amazing idea. I don't understand why parks don't have those, and personally I think it would do really well. Everybody knows the sooner you clean your stuff off the easier it is. I have a pressure washer at home that I normally use, but I'd spend a few bucks knocking off the big stuff before heading home if it was right there at the park.


----------



## duckincrazy92

It's just more convient not to have to go home and drag your stuff out or have to worry about washing your atv off.


----------



## Bruteabuser

If it had all winter riding to would be sweet being that we loose alot of places to ride in winter due to hunting and atleast be able to camp even if not in cabins being that riding all day and drivin back all night wouldn't be so nice lol


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

It would depend on the winter turnout if its enough to justify staying open then it will be year round.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Been working on my business plan and doing some serious thinking and I think I was dreaming to big for just starting. I'm gonna start with 3 to 5 hundred acres and save up to buy 2,000 acres later that way I don't need investors! I think I can do a lot with 300 acres what do y'all think?


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

It's a start. I would dig a few pits for people to play in, some deeper some shallower. Make sure there's creek on the property to pump water from in dry seasons.


----------



## duckincrazy92

It's a start. We ride a place that's around that size. It's great cause its close to home and you can have a great time. You can ride most of the park Ina few hours though


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I figure if I keep changing it up I can keep people coming back even though it will be small. I think I can fit a few trails and couple of ponds maybe even a small camping area.


----------



## whoolieshop

Good luck man! If I were doing it I'd try to give myself a buffer zone of maybe a few acres which nobody could ride on around the park. It seems that most park owners problems come from their neighbors as far as noise complaints / people riding on their land. As with anything (airports/factories/speedways etc.) you can't really control who moves in beside you, and its always the ones that move right beside something known for making noise that complain. Just keep that in mind and try to avoid leased land from other owners that way they don't see you doing good one year and double the lease price next year.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I will own the land personally and I think the buffer zone is a good idea also will preferably be in an area without a noise ordinance so I can tell neighbors to get lost lol


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

